# Suburban Bee Flowers



## Aisha (May 2, 2007)

I thought you folks in the cold north might want a touch of spring. These were taken today. 

Japanese flowering quince bushes (pictured below) are flowering full force. 

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2021/2259283732_bf70d3fa27_o.jpg

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2123/2259283682_3016d90e2e_o.jpg

The girls are out everyday working the landscape rosemary and of course, dandelion fields.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Very Nice Pictures....as I trudged out to my car tonight in 15 degree F weather....to come home.....brrrr...reminds me of better days to come.


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

Aisha said:


> I thought you folks in the cold north might want a touch of spring. These were taken today.
> 
> Japanese flowering quince bushes (pictured below) are flowering full force.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Brightened my day!

MM


----------



## Aisha (May 2, 2007)

Jeffzhear said:


> Very Nice Pictures....as I trudged out to my car tonight in 15 degree F weather....to come home.....brrrr...reminds me of better days to come.


Yeah, I read it was 40 below zero in Minnesota today and set a new record! 

I wonder how the bees live through that!


----------



## Moeuk (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi Aisha,
Great photos it really stirs the inner feelings of great the bees are doing their business.
Minus 40C wow that's what I cool very very cold.
Here in UK we are having an 'Indian Summer' for five days now we have had sunny days with the temp. in the 10C-12C. My bees are out on the acanites, snowdrops and Hazel.
Keep the super shots coming.

Moe.


----------



## Parke County Queen (May 22, 2006)

Hi Aisha,

Lucky you to live in Texas. I've been there a few times & loved it. Tonight we are getting an inch of ice and then snow. I miss my girls & sunny days.

P.S. I am setting the first picture to be the background on my desktop to remind me spring is coming.


----------

